# Wireless buttkickers



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Well this is my first real post I was using this sight and I think I found what I was looking for. Do the wireless butt kickers work. I hope so.

If anyone knows please let me know :dontknow::help:


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, they do work. There are literally 1000s of successful installations with the wireless connection out there.

Once in a while, though, depending on the area and external devices that may introduce RF interference the wireless connection may not be 100% reliable.


----------

